# no snapper but ?



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

We didn't go for snapper, but tile and grouper (deep dropping). Four of us left Sherman Cove around 6 am ( Bruce, Mike, Maynard and myself). It was a nice day, lite winds and easy waves. We started a at couple of spots I fished over a year ago. Nothing, so we moved to the tried an true tile area. Winds were still low and we barely drifted. No fish. so we went to some structure I thought might hold some grouper. We picked up 3 snowy grouper and a long tailed sea bass and a med size tile. Wind was picking up so we moved back to the tile area. We were rewarded with more tile and some yellowedge grouper.


with over 20 fish in the box and increasing chance of rain and maybe lightening, we headed home. Bruce caught the biggest fish, Mike caught the most and Maynard was the only person who doubled up with 2 nice fish on the same drop.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice mess of fish Sir.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang sure wish I had been home to take advantage of that exyra spot iffer. Would have covered the fuel and brought the summer sausage!!! Next time I am in, lol


----------



## peter215 (Jun 23, 2013)

How deep were ya'll fishing?


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice catch!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

600- 700 ft 



peter215 said:


> How deep were ya'll fishing?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Like them tiles....good job Ed!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice ! Going on a deep drop trip is on my bucket list. One of these days I'm going !


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Very nice. My kind of fishing..!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice catch! I'd like to try that one day. My arm would get tired though....


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

jim you welcome to come any time arms don't get tired , thumbs maybe all electric reels for that depth


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice box Ed.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Wtg Ed. Nice pix as well
Whyme


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great post Ed, luv the pics!


----------



## Fishmancharmerh (Jul 2, 2013)

*drag washers*



Ocean Master said:


> Very nice. My kind of fishing..!!


Great job on my reel drag worked perfect on the big one.

Bruce


----------

